# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Подбор лучшего варианта недорогого планшета

## dastin

Товарищи есть 5000р., что бы купить планшет на данную сумму. конечно же новый, на гарантии и так далее. А так же хотелось бы с максимальной мощностью по этой стоимости.
По параметрам лучшее что возможно, диагональ чем больше тем лучше...

----------


## Gamerr

Вот такой вот взял за 6 тысяч на днях - http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?mo...52&hid=6427100. Планшет свежий, в работе норм.

----------


## velcain

От функций и характеристик зависит. Если не нужен большой дисплей, то советую 7дюймовый Supra m722g.

----------


## darvin

> Вот такой вот взял за 6 тысяч на днях - http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?mo...52&hid=6427100. Планшет свежий, в работе норм.


вот батарея у него действительно норм. тесты есть или рано ещё для тестов на новинку?

----------


## Dentem

Gamerr, а вам не кажется, что этот планшет от SUPRA немного большеват, да и по цене от ТС не подходит, если брать этого производителя, то лучше всего модель SUPRA M728G он и небольшой и по бюджету подходит!

----------


## Garg

Ну так ТС хочет же максимально возможную диагональ!
Наличие 3g важно, нет?

----------


## dastin

ну было бы не плохо чтобы 3G был, лучше чем вай фай расшривать с телефона чуть что...



> Вот такой вот взял за 6 тысяч на днях - http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?mo...52&hid=6427100. Планшет свежий, в работе норм.


 как в работе? прошивку менять надо с заводской на какую другую? и как батарея у него?

----------


## darvin

> ну было бы не плохо чтобы 3G был, лучше чем вай фай расшривать с телефона чуть что...
> 
>  как в работе? прошивку менять надо с заводской на какую другую? и как батарея у него?


я спрашивал выше про батарею и все молчат) судя по тому, что пишут на сайтах, батареи будет хватать на 8 часов. а так ли это, никто не знает

----------


## Mexex

> судя по тому, что пишут на сайтах, батареи будет хватать на 8 часов. а так ли это, никто не знает


8 часов это очень много, не многие могут похвастаться такой длительностью, думаю тут будет часов 6-7, что вполне приемлемо.

----------


## NikKlaus

Ну судя по цифрам аккумулятор довольно емкий часов на 5 бесперерывного использования(типа просмотра фильмов и в игрухи поиграть) точно хватит. Да и не у каждого голова выдержит столько времени пялиться в экран.

----------


## Spoiler

> Ну судя по цифрам аккумулятор довольно емкий часов на 5 бесперерывного использования(типа просмотра фильмов и в игрухи поиграть) точно хватит. Да и не у каждого голова выдержит столько времени пялиться в экран.


 Это нормальная ёмкость аккума,да и время работы при разных нагрузках везде примерно усредненное,в крайнем случае на помощь придёт доп. внешний аккумулятор...

----------


## \LEO\

Ну дома ведь можно от сети сидеть, а где-то время скоротать вполне нормальная батарея, правда диагональ человек вроде хотел чем больше тем лучше...

----------


## Dentem

Ну как бы слишком большой планшет тоже не особо удобный, он будет достаточно тяжеловат и не особо удобен в использовании, так что это тоже надо учитывать!

----------


## Deus Ex

Смотря для чего. Если чисто чтение и серфы в инете, то 10 супер вариант, а если еще и погамать, то тут лучше меньше. Я семерку юзаю, только по причине того что только книжки читаю с него

----------


## Dentem

А что вы за планшет юзаете, если не секрет? Я вот как-раз в поисках себе 7-ми дюймового планшета, вот и думаю, чтобы такое купить!

----------


## Mexex

Кто что может сказать про supra M142G? Вроде как новинка, обзоров пока что не видел. Просто знаю, что они много чего другого делают навигаторы, регистраторы, интересно какие у них планшеты.

----------


## \LEO\

Ну вполне себе достойный планшет судя по характеристикам, да и цена не кусается. Понравилась ёмкость батареи.

----------


## Deus Ex

> А что вы за планшет юзаете, если не секрет? Я вот как-раз в поисках себе 7-ми дюймового планшета, вот и думаю, чтобы такое купить!


Я то нексус 7 юзаю, купил в день старт продаж. А жене подарили supra планшет, тоже вроде неплохой, правда модель не помню

----------


## Dentem

Было бы интересно знать, что у вашей жены за SUPRA планшет, скажите хотя бы какие характеристики у него, да и как он вообще в целом работает?

----------


## Deus Ex

Забыл посмотреть дома, да и у них все одно по качеству, а по железу тем более не помню, т.к. используется чисто для инета и книг. Работает норм

----------


## Dentem

Ну так планшет в основном только для этого и берут, ну ещё чтобы поиграться в последние новые игрущки и чисто для этого, чтобы ничего не тормозило нужно крутое железо у планшета!

----------


## Deus Ex

ну у того же SUPRA M728G, только 2 ядра по 1.3 и только гиг оперативы. Уже не потянет самые последние игры

----------


## Dentem

Ну не согласен, если софт хорошо оптимизирован у этой SUPRA под железо, то тогда этот планшет всё потянет!

----------


## Deus Ex

Не ну может еще поспорим? Найдите мне сколько этот планшет выбивает попугаев?

----------


## unityworld2014

Да купи Самсунг Галакси 10.1 первый или втоорой)вполне приличная цена и производительность)

----------


## Isinae

в м-видео были класные планшеты Пипо по скидкам, но уже закончились (http://economba.ru/shops/promokody-m-video), хочу вот брату аналогичный взять,так жду пока

----------


## olegsnov

Я год себе назад брал для экстренных условий https://market.yandex.ru/product/11003469?hid=6427100
Важна была недорогая цена (брал с рассчетом "на убой") и удобный редактор документов. Очень достойно себя показывает - и экран с двух метров падал (потрескался, конечно, но работает), и высокую влажность хорошо выдерживает.

----------

